# How my life is ruined by severe IBS



## DarkDream (Feb 13, 2019)

Had IBS for over 10 years.
The IBS started around the same time I was put on PPI's for GERD which made the GERD worse.
The stupid doctors just wanted to put me on higher doses for PPI's but I refused, as my IBS was getting worse.
Ended up tapering off it and living off bottles of gaviscon double action which didn't solve the problem until I heard about ACV.
Which works well for me nowadays, so I had LOW stomach acid, NOT too much.
Stupid doctors wouldn't test me for that.

However the IBS I tried everything in my path to get rid of it. But it won't go and it's getting WORSE.
Even on a low-fodmap diet nowadays, otherwise every day I get issues and won't have a life.

However I get severe IBS flare ups about once a week.
My symptoms vary:
But include bloating in the bowels, pain in my lower back, the runs(sometimes as bad as 11 days in one day), near fainting from dehydration,really stinky room clearing sulphuric gas,washing machine like feeling in the bowels, extreme cramping, spasms,stomach feeling like it's a balloon and a huge amount of pressure,sweating all over, hot/cold flushes,nausea,urge to defacate.
Fatigue/weakness all over, depression.
Cramping/spasms usually goes if I use the toilet, sometimes the entire contents of my bowel comes out in one go. It's absolete hell.
And then I sometimes get full blown panic especially if it happens in public, and had times I nearly fainted from panic and/or dehydration.

The doctors are useless and won't let me try different meds.
I take mevebrine for cramping/spasms, but doesn't always work if they get extreme.
Gives me extreme fatigue/washed out feeling as a side effect.

Peppermint caps do nothing for cramping/spasms for me except for bloating and trapped wind.

Silicogel can calm down the washing machine churned up feeling in my bowels but does nothing for cramps/spasms.

Will try buscopan if it helps. Not sure what alse there is instead.

Also got vestibular migraines, severe anxiety,panic disorder,depression,PTSD,aspergers syndrome, and other issues.
And aged 35.

Was prescribed 10mg amitripyline for migraine prevention, will it help with my IBS and anxiety too?

Tumeric paste did reduce my IBS a bit, but told I can't take it with amitripyline.

Finally pushed the useless doctors to refer me to have a SIBO test done at St Mark's Hospital this March...Hope it's positive or I give up.


----------



## Vherle5 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dark Dream, I get what you are saying! Mine is certainly not as bad as your's right now but it may be getting there. With all my limitations with old age, diabetes, vegetarianism, and a low fodmap diet I eat a very scanty diet and had a huge weight loss, in the past year. Now I find that even the low fodmap ingredients I was able to eat before are causing problems. It is getting harder to get proteins in my diet! Pretty soon I feel I will starve to death! I meditate and pray and that gives me some solace until the next sleepless night and explosive painful diarrhea in the middle of the night. Then I give up again!

I am now on additional insults to my body with antibiotics for urinary tract infection. There is no winning!

I have wondered about SIBO too as I recently read somewhere that SIBO is being wrongly diagnosed as IBS in many patients

For my GERD I refuse to take PPIs and use Pepcid AC over the counter dose couple of times a day. It helps partially. I use a lot of homeopathy which helps sometimes, not so much with the IBS but GERD likesymptoms. I belch a lot of air out and them my stomach settles down!

Good luck with your SIBO testing. Hope you find a physician who is a holistic / integrated physician who doesn't bow to pressure from what we call 'Big Pharma' in the US!


----------



## Salud41 (Mar 7, 2019)

I can relate to you both. Medications are supposed to help but instead they end up causing more problems. I also have explosive diarrhea but lately I have been suffering from severe constipation. I still have the urge to go but I am not able to do anything and that causes me to start sweating, then get cold, get nauseas and faint. I am also very depressed and frustrated as I don't now what to do. Flares happen at least once a month but they last for a long time.

Hope we can all find a solution to our GI problems







. Talking to other people who are suffering from the same condition helps me as I realize that I am not alone.

Kind Regards,

Salud41


----------



## Poyepz (Mar 9, 2019)

Salud41 said:


> I can relate to you both. Medications are supposed to help but instead they end up causing more problems. I also have explosive diarrhea but lately I have been suffering from severe constipation. I still have the urge to go but I am not able to do anything and that causes me to start sweating, then get cold, get nauseas and faint. I am also very depressed and frustrated as I don't now what to do. Flares happen at least once a month but they last for a long time.
> 
> Hope we can all find a solution to our GI problems
> 
> ...


I can relate to you. For may case Ive been suffering on too much acid that at night I cant even sleep, then decide to go to for check up, doctor did some endoscopy then he found out erosions in my esophagus and h.pylori positive, then gave me antibiotics for 14days, after that I went to another doctor for second opinion then he diagnosed me that I have IBS, so gave me esomeprazole and librax, then I got relieved for 4months, then now it then came back worst, I feel like my Hemorrhoids bleed because when i go fo BM there is a fresh blood, then now I dont really feel good, i am very anxious if what would be my condition is.


----------

